# Gnome 2.8.0 released

## aZZe

Wie auf www.gnome.org zu lesen ist die neue Version 2.8 nun erschienen. Ich denke ich tue es mir mal an und probiere es einfach aus. Es soll sich ja wirklich was getan haben und meine letzte Version war 1.4. Ich könnte mich auch mit solch einem Look anfreunden:

http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/teams/marketing/en/2004/two-eight-screenshots/html/bubbles.png

KDE ist zwar sehr ausgereift und hübsch geworden, nur liebe ich die Vielfalt. Also schauen wir mal...   :Cool: 

----------

## jay

Mit Gnome 2.8 hat sich das Handling der Mime-Types geändert. Wer damit Probleme hat, beherzige den Rat von breakmygentoo.net:

```

If you've been keeping up to date with the development releases, I'm sure you have been frustrated by the loss of mime-type handling. The solution is quite simple... Just update dev-util/desktop-file-utils to v 0.7 and run 'update-desktop-database' as root. If you are logged into Gnome, you should just be able to restart Nautilus and see the results.

```

Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur das ebuild   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gekko

Das Aussehen der Oberfläche auf dem Screenshot erinnert mich irgendwie an den Gorilla Theme von Gnome 2.6, nur die Icons hab ich noch nie gesehen   :Very Happy: 

Ob die Icons als Set beim 2.8er Gnome dabei sind?

Schaut auf alle Fälle sehr vielversprechend aus.

----------

## aZZe

Ja ich finde das Theme auch sehr ansprechend und hoffe, dass es dabei ist.  :Smile:  Tjo wie jay schon gesagt hat jetzt fehlt nur noch das ebuild *nervöswartend*

----------

## tm130

Das Icon-Set ist Gartoon und benutze ich schon die ganze Zeit unter Gnome 2.6Last edited by tm130 on Thu Sep 23, 2004 8:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aZZe

Schon implementiert?

----------

## tm130

Nein...runtergeladen.

http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13996

----------

## Gabriel Shear

in der 2.8 soll ja Evolution 2.0 drin sein,

hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit wie man am besten von Gnome 2.6 und Evolution 1.4 auf Gnome 2.8 ink. Evolution 2.0 updatet?

Danke.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## arenaweb

am einfachsten updatet man mit emerge gnome (sobald die ebuilds verfügbar sind)  :Very Happy: 

hat bei mir mit dem 2.8RC1 von bmg ohne probleme funktioniert.

----------

## jay

bmg wird keine ebuildds für gnome 2.8 machen, da sie nur developmental releases anbieten.

Die ersten ebuilds tröpfeln schon in portage (noch hard masked und inkomplett):

http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=gnome-base

Was mich viel mehr freut, eine der nächsten Gnome releases wird x composite extensions unterstützen, zumindest äussert sich Havoc  dahingehend. Yeah... ich freue mich auf vollen aplpa-kanal support in Gnome   :Very Happy: 

----------

## arenaweb

Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich immer noch der Meinung man hätte im 2.8er release den billigen ARGB skip hack verwenden sollen um Fehler zu vermeiden.

----------

## hoschi

was mich mal freut:

gnome soll schneller geworden sein  :Smile: 

das ist immo auch sehr wichtig bei einer grafischen oberfläche

was mir aufstösst:

epiphany nervte, evolution...hallo, muss man windows die ganzen design-fehler nachmachen?!

lasst doch den leuten die wahl in sachen browser/mailer/kalender  :Sad: 

bloss weil es kde so macht, muss es noch lange nicht gut sein.

-inject ...

----------

## arenaweb

du kannst gnome problemlos ohne evolution und epiphany bauen, mein erster  2.8 build lief auch ohne evo.

aber das kalender feature in der uhr hat mich eines besseren belehrt   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gabriel Shear

HI,

wenn gnome schneller ist wäre das super, eigentlich würde mir es schon reichen wenn die transparenten Konsolen nicht mehr "ruckeln" und wenn Nautilus nicht immer ne Minute braucht um die 1000 Thumbnails meiner Bildergalerie anzuzeigen.

Ich denke KDE macht es so weil es Windows so macht, bzw. weil die MediaMakrt User daran gewöhnt sind das man Ihnen alles auf einem silbernen Tablet liefert. In der Tat ist dieses "Feature" völlig unnütz denn es würde einzig dazu führen das Linux auch im MediMarkt erhältlich sein wird und schon gibt es nen haufen DAUs die immer noch jeden Email öffnen und für die Sicherheit und Patches ein Fremdwort sind, das würde dem Ruf von Linux nur schaden. Villeicht liegts aber auch daran das die Admins in den Firmen nicht wissen das sie nur einen Linux Desktop individuel Konfigurieren müssen und diese Konfiguration dann für die restlichen 100 Rechner nur noch verwenden müssen.

Wäre schön wenn die Gnome Entwickler dieses Feature nur auf wunsch mitbringen damit der Desktop nicht in einem Jahr so aus sieht wie KDE (nen haufen Programme die man a nicht braucht und b nicht haben will und welche c nur Platz weg nehmen und stören)

mfg Gabriel

----------

## hoschi

sehe ich 100% genau so!

gnome sollte seinen eigenen weg gehen, kde und alles drum herum gehören so wie sie sind, das ist eben kde. bei gnome wäre es sehr nett z.b einen standard-browser/mailer/groupwaredingens zu haben, aber es ist genau so wichtig es eben frei zu wählen.

ich wäre überglücklich wenn gentoo ein drittes gnome-ebuild zur verfügung stellen würde, damit man nicht mehr ständig injecten providen oder was auch immer muss, auch wenn bisherige aussagen gegensätzlich waren.

durch standard-programme hat man einige vorteile, aber eben genau so viele nachteile. novel-ximian kann da von mir aus gerne, wirklich ich meine das so, mitwerklen, aber ich lass mir das nicht aufdrängen.

----------

## nyda

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> durch standard-programme hat man einige vorteile, aber eben genau so viele nachteile. novel-ximian kann da von mir aus gerne, wirklich ich meine das so, mitwerklen, aber ich lass mir das nicht aufdrängen.

 

Dir bleibt doch die Möglichkeit die Packages einzelnd zu installieren. Gut, einmalig etwas mehr Aufwand, lässt sich später dann aber ganz normal mit dem Word-Update aktualisieren.

Was ist eigentlich gnome-light? Das ist mir neulich auf der Suche nach Gnome  2.8 packages aufgefallen. Wäre das nicht vielleicht was du suchst?

----------

## psyqil

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ich wäre überglücklich wenn gentoo ein drittes gnome-ebuild zur verfügung stellen würde, damit man nicht mehr ständig injecten providen oder was auch immer muss, auch wenn bisherige aussagen gegensätzlich waren.

 Du meinst neben gnome und gnome-light? Na, die Prügelei will ich sehen, was da reingehört  :Very Happy:  Mach Dir doch selber eins!

----------

## toskala

 *Gabriel Shear wrote:*   

> wenn Nautilus nicht immer ne Minute braucht um die 1000 Thumbnails meiner Bildergalerie anzuzeigen.
> 
> 

 

weniger pr0n kucken! das hilft  :Wink:  *scnr*

----------

## nyda

Bei mir werden die Dateitypen in englisch ausgegeben. Hab ich da was falsch gemacht oder ist das bei allen so?

----------

## Capitan

Aus irgend einem seltsamen Grund kann ich Gnome 2.8 nicht installieren.

Bei einem emerge gnome --pretend steht vor allen anderen Paketen an oberster Stelle folgendes: 

```
[blocks B     ] sys-kernel/linux-headers ("virtual/os-headers" from pkg sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.7-r4)

```

als Kernel verwende ich momentan den gentoo-2.6.8-r4.

Wenn ich trotzdem ein emerge gnome eingebe bekomme ich folgende Meldung: 

```
!!! Error: the virtual/os-headers package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

```

PS: Wieso ist Gnome 2.8 eigentlich immernoch hardmasked ? Das ist doch offiziell released worden   :Rolling Eyes: .

----------

## aZZe

Die Abhängigkeiten müssen halt noch von Hand aufgelöst werden. Hoffe mal, dass es bald unmasked ist. Ist schon recht viel Tipparbeit  :Wink: 

----------

## Capitan

Die sind alle aufgelöst nur das oberste Dingens bekomm ich nicht weg  :Sad: .

----------

## Lasker

 *Capitan wrote:*   

> PS: Wieso ist Gnome 2.8 eigentlich immernoch hardmasked ? Das ist doch offiziell released worden  .

 

Neulich hab ich mal etwas darüber aufgeschnappt...

Es geht wohl darum, Gnome 2.8 an die besonderen Strukturen der jeweiligen Distribution anzupassen.

Offenbar ist das nicht ganz trivial, vor allem, wenn ein existierendes Gnome 2.6  sauber in die neue

Umgebung integriert werden soll.

----------

## zielscheibe

Hmm, 

gefällt mir echt gut dieses Release, nur der steinige Weg dahin.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Liste hier mal meine "package.keywords" und "package.unmask's", daß kann man ja niemanden zumuten!

```

cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

gnome-base/gnome ~x86

gnome-extra/gal  ~x86

gnome-extra/gal ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-vfs ~x86

x11-wm/metacity ~x86

x11-libs/startup-notification ~x86

net-analyzer/gnome-nettool ~x86

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server ~x86

net-libs/libsoup ~x86

x11-themes/gnome-themes ~x86

gnome-base/libgnomeui ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager ~x86

sys-apps/hal ~x86

sys-apps/dbus ~x86

gnome-base/libgnomeprint ~x86

x11-libs/pango ~x86

gnome-extra/gcalctool ~x86

gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs ~x86

net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus ~x86

gnome-extra/zenity ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-panel ~x86

dev-util/intltool ~x86

x11-libs/libwnck ~x86

x11-terms/gnome-terminal ~x86

gnome-base/libbonoboui ~x86

net-misc/vino ~x86

dev-libs/libxslt ~x86

app-text/ggv ~x86

app-arch/file-roller ~x86

x11-libs/libxklavier ~x86

gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor ~x86

gnome-extra/evolution-webcal ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-desktop ~x86

app-admin/gnome-system-tools ~x86

gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-session ~x86

media-gfx/eog ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-applets ~x86

gnome-extra/gnome-media ~x86

gnome-base/libgtop ~x86

dev-libs/libxml2 ~x86

gnome-base/nautilus ~x86

gnome-base/eel ~x86

dev-util/desktop-file-utils ~x86

app-editors/gedit ~x86

gnome-extra/yelp ~x86

gnome-base/libgnomecanvas ~x86

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme ~x86

gnome-extra/libgtkhtml ~x86

gnome-base/gdm ~x86

gnome-base/libgnomeprintui ~x86

gnome-base/libbonobo ~x86

gnome-base/orbit ~x86

dev-libs/libIDL ~x86

gnome-extra/bug-buddy ~x86

gnome-base/control-center ~x86

mail-client/evolution ~x86

gnome-extra/gnome-utils ~x86

gnome-base/gconf ~x86

dev-libs/atk ~x86

gnome-base/libgnome ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-keyring ~x86

gnome-base/librsvg ~x86

dev-libs/libcroco ~x86

app-text/gpdf ~x86

dev-libs/glib ~x86

x11-libs/vte ~x86

net-www/epiphany ~x86

gnome-extra/gconf-editor ~x86

```

```

cat /etc/portage/package.unmask

>=gnome-base/gnome-2.6.2-r1

>=gnome-extra/gal-2.2.1

>=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.8.0

>=x11-wm/metacity-2.8.5

>=x11-libs/startup-notification-0.7

>=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-0.99.3

>=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1

>=net-libs/libsoup-2.2

>=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.8

>=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.8

>=gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-1.0.2

>=sys-apps/hal-0.2.97

>=sys-apps/dbus-0.22-r1

>=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.8

>=x11-libs/pango-1.6

>=gnome-extra/gcalctool-4.4.16

>=gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.8.0.1

>=net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus-2.8

>=gnome-extra/zenity-2.8

>=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.8

>=dev-util/intltool-0.31

>=x11-libs/libwnck-2.7.91

>=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.7.3

>=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.8

>=net-misc/vino-2.8

>=dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.9

>=app-text/ggv-2.8

>=app-arch/file-roller-2.8

>=x11-libs/libxklavier-1.03

>=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.7

>=gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2

>=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.8

>=app-admin/gnome-system-tools-1

>=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.8.1

>=gnome-base/gnome-session-2.8

>=media-gfx/eog-2.8

>=gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.8

>=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.8

>=gnome-base/libgtop-2.8

>=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.12

>=gnome-base/nautilus-2.8

>=gnome-base/eel-2.8.0*

>=dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.7

>=app-editors/gedit-2.8

>=gnome-extra/yelp-2.6.2

>=gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.8

>=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.8

>=gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-3.2.1

>=gnome-base/gdm-2.6.0.4

>=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.8

>=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.8

>=gnome-base/orbit-2.12

>=dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.4

>=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.8

>=gnome-base/control-center-2.8

>=mail-client/evolution-2

>=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.8

>=gnome-base/gconf-2.8

>=dev-libs/atk-1.8

>=gnome-base/libgnome-2.8

>=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4

>=gnome-base/librsvg-2.8.1

>=dev-libs/libcroco-0.6

>=app-text/gpdf-2.8

>=dev-libs/glib-2.4.6

>=x11-libs/vte-0.11.11-r1

>=net-www/epiphany-1.4

>=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.8

```

g8

----------

## pytigger

Ich hab ne ganze Menge Email im Ximian 1.4 .... wie kann ich die behalten? in package mask wird behauptet ich verlier die dann?

----------

## tm130

 *pytigger wrote:*   

> Ich hab ne ganze Menge Email im Ximian 1.4 .... wie kann ich die behalten? in package mask wird behauptet ich verlier die dann?

 

Nein, Evolution-2 (was ganz nebenbei recht ärmlich anmutet im Vergleich zu Evo-1.4) konvertiert beim ersten starten alle Datenverzeichnisse.

----------

